# Uk spiele auf deutscher ps4



## Keksdose12 (4. September 2014)

Hallo leute ! 

Ein kumpel ist grad in england wenn er mir jetzt wolfenstein als uncut version mit bringt kann ich das dann auf meiner deutschen ps4 spielen oder verhindert das irgendein IPlock ?


----------



## TheMiz (4. September 2014)

Die PS4 ist region free, das heisst du kannst alle ausländischen Versionen abspielen.

Ich zocke gerade die UK uncut von Wolfenstein auf meiner deutschen PS4


----------



## Keksdose12 (4. September 2014)

Danke man ! Nur nich eins muss er darauf achten welche version es gibt oder gibt es in uk nur eine ?

Edit: auch mit deutschem psn konto ?


----------



## TheMiz (4. September 2014)

In UK werden sie wohl kaum die geschnittene deutsche Version verkaufen 

Man erkennt übrigens die Versionen daran dass die UK das PEGI-Zeichen unten links hat, und die amerikanische das RP-Zeichen.
Und ja, es funktioniert auch mit deutschem PSN Konto.


----------



## Quake2008 (4. September 2014)

Alles ist Pegi, freiwilligige Kontroller,  in Amerika, England, Österreich, Schweiz, Japan etc . Nur die deutschen Versionen sind FSK.


----------



## TheMiz (4. September 2014)

FSK ist Filmindustrie, USK ist für Spiele.


----------



## Jan565 (4. September 2014)

Österreich hat keine USK. Die haben auch nur uncut Spiele. USA und Österreich sind die einzigen beiden länder auf der Welt wo es generell keine Zensur in Spielen gibt. 

Die PS4 und die PS3 sind Ländercode frei! Das hat Sony bekannt gegeben als Microsoft zunächst vor hatte den Ländercode einzuführen. Da konterte Sony damit, dass es bei denen sowas nicht gibt!


----------



## Jor-El (4. September 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Österreich hat keine USK. Die haben auch nur uncut Spiele. USA und Österreich sind die einzigen beiden länder auf der Welt wo es generell keine Zensur in Spielen gibt.


 
Träum weiter. Hab da spontan von The Witcher 1 auf Wiki ausgegraben...


> All the female portrait cards shown after Geralt's "sexual conquests" were censored ("retouched to a more modest standard") for the U.S. release version.[9] The in-game Dryad was also reskinned so her hair covered more of her body in this release.


----------



## TheMiz (5. September 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Österreich hat keine USK. Die haben auch nur uncut Spiele.


Was für ein Blödsinn 

In Österreich ist die Symbolik von Wolfenstein genauso verboten wie in Deutschland, deswegen wird dort auch nur die deutsche geschnittene Version verkauft.
Wenn man alles ungeschnitten haben will, muss man immer entweder die UK- oder die US-Fassung kaufen.


----------



## Caun (5. September 2014)

Ist die xbox one auch regions free ?


----------



## AntiWantze (5. September 2014)

Es war mal geplant das die One nicht region free ist. Ob sich das durch die Zahlreichen u-turns geändert hat kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

